# Ebikes winning acceptance one town at a time



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

It's been a long process, but local gvts in my state are finally recognizing that Ebikes are bicycle and that they constituent want to ride them. One town at a time....

https://www.postindependent.com/new...il-for-class-1-e-bikes-on-paved-paths-trails/


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Have fun on those paved paths, cool.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

ruthabagah said:


> It's been a long process, but local gvts in my state are finally recognizing that Ebikes are bicycle and that they constituent want to ride them. One town at a time....
> 
> https://www.postindependent.com/new...il-for-class-1-e-bikes-on-paved-paths-trails/


lol, did you read the article? Have at it on the pavement, I don't think anyone on this site is against that. Sounds like the town council is pretty concerned about ebikers disregarding the law and riding illegally off pavement; they mention raising the fines.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

chazpat said:


> lol, did you read the article? Have at it on the pavement, I don't think anyone on this site is against that. Sounds like the town council is pretty concerned about ebikers disregarding the law and riding illegally off pavement; they mention raising the fines.


Considering that 6 month ago there was a total ban on ebikes, yeah it's a step in the right direction. now, the problem in Colorado, around Aspen/snowmass is that most of the forest/mountains are managed by the federal govt. Can't ride there. Yet... soon though.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

ruthabagah said:


> Yet... soon though.


Based on?


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Rapid City, SD

We've got 25 +/- miles of Class 1 eBike legal in town single track trails on a private 500 acre park in the center of town. Hansen-Larson Park.

Our City Council is on second reading in a week to finalize approval of Class 1 eBikes on all City Parks trails (30 miles of paved, 18 miles of single track) in town.

South Dakota State Parks considers Class 1 eBikes as "bicycles" for all SD State single track and Rail Trail systems. That's a pretty good chunk of single track around the state.

Last summer I loaned a Class 1 eBike to Wyoming State Trails Coordinator, now all WYO State Lands allow Class 1 eBikes as "bicycles" on those WY State Trails.

BLM and USFS are less receptive, if that's not stating the obvious.

Good work putting a Class 1 eBike into the use of a decision maker! It more better illustrates what they are NOT and quells a lot of fears.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Harryman said:


> Based on?


Rationality.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

ruthabagah said:


> Considering that 6 month ago there was a total ban on ebikes, yeah it's a step in the right direction. now, the problem in Colorado, around Aspen/snowmass is that most of the forest/mountains are managed by the federal govt. Can't ride there. Yet... soon though.


 Soon? As you know the fed gov wheels turn so fast to change.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

ruthabagah said:


> Considering that 6 month ago there was a total ban on ebikes, yeah it's a step in the right direction. now, the problem in Colorado, around Aspen/snowmass is that most of the forest/mountains are managed by the federal govt. Can't ride there. Yet... soon though.


Just like how the federal government opened the door to mountain bikes at the national parks? (BTW That hasn't happened)... or maybe you remember the time that mountain bikes were once allowed to ride in wilderness trails and then got banned because people didn't want mechanized vehicles in virgin lands.

https://wildernesswatch.org/wilderness-community-unites-to-keep-bike-ban-in-wilderness

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/imba-opposes-bill-to-introduce-mountain-bikes-in-wilderness.html

https://www.calwild.org/why-bikes-arent-right-for-wilderness/

Mountain Bikes Do Not Belong in Federal Wilderness • The Revelator

https://www.mtexpress.com/news/envi...cle_95e84e34-df95-11e7-86c2-c7db07407a9e.html

https://www.bikemag.com/features/opinion/the-grimy-handshake/e-bikes-and-the-wilderness-debate/

And btw, ebikes are allowed on 100% of paved bike paths around (excluding national park land) here and so far people don't have a problem with them.

...so you think it's only about ebike acceptance? Think again.

MTB wilderness access google search:
https://www.google.com/search?q=mou...J4vg0gK6yJLoBw&start=20&sa=N&biw=1920&bih=947


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Lemonaid said:


> Just like how the federal government opened the door to mountain bikes at the national parks? (BTW That hasn't happened)... or maybe you remember the time that mountain bikes were once allowed to ride in wilderness trails and then got banned because people didn't want mechanized vehicles in virgin lands.
> 
> https://wildernesswatch.org/wilderness-community-unites-to-keep-bike-ban-in-wilderness
> 
> ...


I live 2 miles from a NPS park and mountain bikes are allowed. It is designated as a National Recreation Area (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Recreation_Area). This particular park actually consists of 15 smaller parks along a river and mtb is only allowed in one. My SORBA chapter maintains the trail, along with the Park Service. I just emailed them this morning about some downed trees, on both mtb allowed trails and a hike only trail. Ebikes are not permitted.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Class 1 equivalent e-bikes have been legal on all state trails in this state (Minnesota), paved or off-road, since 2011. Seems to be working fine.


----------



## pumpsmynads (May 12, 2017)

Its almost as if people’s ignorance of the product dissipates once they have actually ridden one.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

pumpsmynads said:


> Its almost as if people's ignorance of the product dissipates once they have actually ridden one.


Ignorance has nothing to do with this. The trails cited in the OP link are surrounded by a myriad trail system, where single trails will pass through state, federal, county, and town jurisdictions, as well as private property easements with "non-motorized" clauses - clauses that don't give a $h1t about ebike class designations. Its a very limited amount of paved trails, and they are being watched and monitored. With this new, groundbreaking decrease in "ignorance" comes a heavier, no tolerance policy of e-bikes off these very few designated trails. RE: segregation is being enforce. Pitkin County Trails and Open Space, the entity that oversees many of these trails, has riding rangers making a presence now, and they are ticketing e-bike poachers.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

watermonkey said:


> Pitkin County Trails and Open Space, the entity that oversees many of these trails, has riding rangers making a presence now, and they are ticketing e-bike poachers.


Any evidence of this? I rode there last weekend, on a regular bike and did not see any rangers just like the last 20 times I rode there.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

ruthabagah said:


> Any evidence of this? I rode there last weekend, on a regular bike and did not see any rangers just like the last 20 times I rode there.


Call this guy and see what he's got to say.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

watermonkey said:


> Ignorance has nothing to do with this. The trails cited in the OP link are surrounded by a myriad trail system, where single trails will pass through state, federal, county, and town jurisdictions, as well as private property easements with "non-motorized" clauses - clauses that don't give a $h1t about ebike class designations. Its a very limited amount of paved trails, and they are being watched and monitored. With this new, groundbreaking decrease in "ignorance" comes a heavier, no tolerance policy of e-bikes off these very few designated trails. RE: segregation is being enforce. Pitkin County Trails and Open Space, the entity that oversees many of these trails, has riding rangers making a presence now, and they are ticketing e-bike poachers.


it is ignorance .. ignorant clauses


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

I just did. Talked to another ranger since Rick was out today. Bottom line: they don’t like to being used as scarecrow in an online debate. They are not going to change any of their habits and certainly not going to “hunt” for ebikes user. They have better things to do.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

ruthabagah said:


> I just did. Talked to another ranger since Rick was out today. Bottom line: they don't like to being used as scarecrow in an online debate. They are not going to change any of their habits and certainly not going to "hunt" for ebikes user. They have better things to do.


So, the head ranger, that gave me his card on the trails, that you didn't actually speak to, who told me if I encounter an ebike on trails closed to ebikes, that I should contact him directly, who's job it is to monitor activity on the trails, has better things to do....than do his job and patrol trails....for a trails and open space entity? The same people that paid for, and installed, the no ebike signage at the trailheads, on new sections of trails their entity dropped serious $$ on to secure easements, easements which emphatically state non-motorized travel as a condition of granting the easement, and you think they don't care?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow! Did you even ask his permission to post his personal info in a public forum to backup your claim?

You are so clueless, crawl back under a rock...tsk tsk


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

He's a public servant, of an entity that manages trails specifically, deliberately, and by policy closed to ebikes. This is, literally, their job. If this is an issue, they should find another job. They are, by definition, the "scarecrow" in the middle of this debate whether they like it or not.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Wow! Did you even ask his permission to post his personal info in a public forum to backup your claim?
> 
> You are so clueless, crawl back under a rock...tsk tsk


That's not personal information. Talk about "clueless".


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I sure am glad we have a great relationship with the rangers where I ride. I always enjoy meeting up with them and chatting.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Wow! Did you even ask his permission to post his personal info in a public forum to backup your claim?
> 
> You are so clueless, crawl back under a rock...tsk tsk


Before you start throwing stones and making personal attacks on water monkey, step back and re-evaluate your statement. He posted the Contact info of a public servant, something that could probably be found on that county website.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

Klurejr said:


> Before you start throwing stones


why are the moderators not following the rules for the ebike sub-forum then?? And allow the anti-ebike trolls to plaster the sub forum with their tiny-minority-view hatred of ebikes?



> All posts about trail access will now be moved to the Trail Building and Advocacy sub-forum (Trail Building and Advocacy - Mtbr.com)
> 
> This section is for discussion of eBikes and eBike specific accessories, discussions about legality and such will be moved out of this section beginning 02.21.2018.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BCsaltchucker said:


> why are the moderators not following the rules for the ebike sub-forum then?? And allow the anti-ebike trolls to plaster the sub forum with their tiny-minority-view hatred of ebikes?


Please show where anyone has displayed "their tiny-minority-view hatred of ebikes" in this thread or not followed the rules, other than an ebiker calling another poster "clueless". This is an ebike forum on a mountain biking site so expect discussion. If you don't want that, I'm sure you can find an ebike website more to your liking.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

BCsaltchucker said:


> why are the moderators not following the rules for the ebike sub-forum then?? And allow the anti-ebike trolls to plaster the sub forum with their tiny-minority-view hatred of ebikes?


You mean allowing others to present their personal view points about eBikes on a mountainbike review site that happens to have one small section for eBikes? I was not aware that i was breaking the rules by refusing to censor comments you consider trollish just because they are in opposition to your own viewpoints.

The site is under new ownership and I have yet to speak to them about how they want to handle eBike trail access threads vs other eBike discussion moving forward. If anything changes I will be sure to inform the community.

Just because someone does not agree with you does not make them a troll, so please stop using that word to describe them. If you want to post anything you want about eBikes in a safe space, go find an eBike only forum, this is not that place.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

OK, I am just quoting the rules (a direct cut and paste) from the link in your own signature, to a post you made. I guess your own posted rules don't matter now. So maybe update them?

It would be nice to separate the trail access issues from the bike and equipment forum. I realize half the threads in the ebike forum are about trail access issues, so no one has been reading the rules. The rules are not obvious when you enter the forum, heck I never read them till today - though honestly I get what the rules were about and kinda like them.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

The rules for the eBike section specifically have changed a number of times since this section was opened up to try and curb all the flame wars.

I am in contact with the new ownership to see how they want to handle this section. Until then I am not going to do anything to the rules here.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

I'm liking the new owners already... now let just keep out discussions civil and to the point now that the censors are out.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

ruthabagah said:


> Considering that 6 month ago there was a total ban on ebikes, yeah it's a step in the right direction. now, the problem in Colorado, around Aspen/snowmass is that most of the forest/mountains are managed by the federal govt. Can't ride there. Yet... soon though.


What I find blissfully ironic is that in California, with all of its one billion rules and laws, doesn't ban e-bikes like other states do. Out of the 30 or so major trail systems in my county (San Diego), I ride 6 of them (3 consistently, 3 once in a while), and none of them say anything at all about e-bikes. They only mention motorcycles, and some of them have 10-inch horizontal bars to prevent motorcycles from getting on the trails. NOTHING posted at all about e-bikes. Maybe one day but not now. Do you think people are more uptight where e-bikes are banned or something? Honestly, why the harsh rules in one state and not another? I can understand why they would not be allowed in a real wilderness area or national park, but on the average trail, who cares. The answer here: apparently no one, which is nice.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

BCsaltchucker said:


> why are the moderators not following the rules for the ebike sub-forum then?? And allow the anti-ebike trolls to plaster the sub forum with their tiny-minority-view hatred of ebikes?


I hate to break the bad news to you, but it's not a minority view on here. Someone should take a poll, in fact I'll start one about if this e-bike forum should continue to exist. I'm 100% pro e-bike but there are so many fights that maybe it's for the better if it doesn't exist. I'm sorry to say that but this website should not be one giant fight about e-bikes. The pedal bikers are not going to change their viewpoint, and they are the vast majority of people on the website. So do the math. E-bikers are outnumbered, no matter how polite & well-meaning they are and no matter how much they follow local rules. Its unfair but it's reality.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

richj8990 said:


> I hate to break the bad news to you, but it's not a minority view on here. Someone should take a poll, in fact I'll start one about if this e-bike forum should continue to exist. I'm 100% pro e-bike but there are so many fights that maybe it's for the better if it doesn't exist. I'm sorry to say that but this website should not be one giant fight about e-bikes. The pedal bikers are not going to change their viewpoint, and they are the vast majority of people on the website. So do the math. E-bikers are outnumbered, no matter how polite & well-meaning they are and no matter how much they follow local rules. Its unfair but it's reality.


There has already been a poll, it was a solid 97% anti e-motorbike.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

So, I finally made it to the Aspen /snowmass area last weekend. A lot of Ebike user on the allowed trails. I did not see any law enforcement for the 2 days I rode in and around Aspen. On my way to the summit of Independence pass, I met 2 BLM / National Forrest agents who were really interested in testing our bikes (1 haibike, one levo and a Trek). I was happy to let them and they rode off road on a short single track... I pointed out they were breaking the law. "it was for research only!" they claimed.

This week I have meetings with a couple of town officials in Chaffee and Lake County, to discuss their plan for ebikes. 

good progress so far.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

ruthabagah said:


> So, I finally made it to the Aspen /snowmass area last weekend. A lot of Ebike user on the allowed trails. I did not see any law enforcement for the 2 days I rode in and around Aspen. On my way to the summit of Independence pass, I met 2 BLM / National Forrest agents who were really interested in testing our bikes (1 haibike, one levo and a Trek). I was happy to let them and they rode off road on a short single track... I pointed out they were breaking the law. "it was for research only!" they claimed.
> 
> This week I have meetings with a couple of town officials in Chaffee and Lake County, to discuss their plan for ebikes.
> 
> good progress so far.


Whatever. You're full of it, but thanks for the cool story, bruh.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

richj8990 said:


> I can understand why they would not be allowed in a real wilderness area or national park, but on the average trail, who cares.


What's an average trail?


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

mbmb65 said:


> Whatever. You're full of it, but thanks for the cool story, bruh.


I am not your Bro, Bruh, pal, friend or anything. Lets keep it civilized.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

mbmb65 said:


> Whatever. You're full of it, but thanks for the cool story, bruh.


Jefferson County, Colorado already has rangers using eBikes, as does Staunton State Park and Lory State Park. I called Highline State Park to get the story on their trails, and the ranger asked me to stop by and let them ride my eBike when I make it out there.

Once rangers realize the possibilities and the benign character of eBikes, more and more will adopt them, and wider access will follow.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

honkinunit said:


> Jefferson County, Colorado already has rangers using eBikes, as does Staunton State Park and Lory State Park. I called Highline State Park to get the story on their trails, and the ranger asked me to stop by and let them ride my eBike when I make it out there.


wait, are you saying in am not the only one with the cool stories?


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

No, just another guy telling stories that we don't believe


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

ruthabagah said:


> wait, are you saying in am not the only one with the cool stories?


No, an amazingly large percentage of pro-ebikers here have told similar stories about rangers and land managers digging their bikes and clamoring for a ride on one.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

ruthabagah said:


> I am not your Bro, Bruh, pal, friend or anything. Lets keep it civilized.


Yes, let's. Why are you so uptight? I just think you're full of it. You act as if you're saving the world, but really, what are you doing? And are you trying to tell me that 2 federal employees broke the law, while on the clock and in uniform? And all because they were so excited to ride your moped? How did they know it was a moped? Did you simply see them, say hi, and they were all like "ooh, bro, can we check those out?" So yeah, whatever.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

mbmb65 said:


> How did they know it was an ebike?


Because their eyes are connected to their brain. You should try....

also: corrected your statement since you are confusing yet again what an ebike is and is not.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> No, an amazingly large percentage of pro-ebikers here have told similar stories about rangers and land managers digging their bikes and clamoring for a ride on one.


Wanna join me for my next ride? You'll see.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

ruthabagah said:


> Wanna join me for my next ride? You'll see.


This whole thread is a silly **** show. Are all the pro moped mouthpieces part of a club, that includes some sort of training? Y'all all have the same tactics, the same rhetorical bull ****, and stick your heads in the sand at the same depth. It's bizarre. I live in one of the nations prominent destinations for mountain biking , and all sorts of groovy outdoor pursuits, and I've seen exactly one off road moped. One. 99% of the riding I do is on federal land, and ebikes are clearly marked as not allowed. And I don't see that changing. But all you people keep warning me of the oncoming apocalypse. When does it start? I need to know, because I need to witness it. Are your cohorts covertly riding with the local rangers on illegal trail, planning the onslaught. Y'all are just so full of ****, and it's tiring. But it is entertaining, and the owners of the site don't give a **** about the content on it, only traffic. So y'all have it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

ruthabagah said:


> Because their eyes are connected to their brain. You should try....
> 
> also: corrected your statement since you are confusing yet again what an ebike is and is not.


So, what, exactly, is the difference? Is it the fuel that powers the motor that distinguishes the two?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Yet another ebike thread poised for closure...


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

mbmb65 said:


> This whole thread is a silly **** show. Are all the pro moped mouthpieces part of a club, that includes some sort of training? Y'all all have the same tactics, the same rhetorical bull ****, and stick your heads in the sand at the same depth. It's bizarre. I live in one of the nations prominent destinations for mountain biking , and all sorts of groovy outdoor pursuits, and I've seen exactly one off road moped. One. 99% of the riding I do is on federal land, and ebikes are clearly marked as not allowed. And I don't see that changing. But all you people keep warning me of the oncoming apocalypse. When does it start? I need to know, because I need to witness it. Are your cohorts covertly riding with the local rangers on illegal trail, planning the onslaught. Y'all are just so full of ****, and it's tiring. But it is entertaining, and the owners of the site don't give a **** about the content on it, only traffic. So y'all have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I must say your logic is impeccable. You never see ebikes, you ride 99% of the time on land that ebikes aren't allowed on and any ebike riding with local rangers therefore must be on illegal trails. Nice job of keeping your head in the sand as well.

As for playbooks I see yours has pages dog earred with the sections about using diminutive terms for the ebike instead of actual usage in order to incite negative reactions, the "I live in a great location for mountain biking and nobody here likes emtb's" and of course the "I'm out" "Y'all have it" closure statement indicating you really don't care even if you do post in the ebike forum.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

mbmb65 said:


> This whole thread is a silly **** show. Are all the pro moped mouthpieces part of a club, that includes some sort of training? Y'all all have the same tactics, the same rhetorical bull ****, and stick your heads in the sand at the same depth. It's bizarre. I live in one of the nations prominent destinations for mountain biking , and all sorts of groovy outdoor pursuits, and I've seen exactly one off road moped. One. 99% of the riding I do is on federal land, and ebikes are clearly marked as not allowed. And I don't see that changing. But all you people keep warning me of the oncoming apocalypse. When does it start? I need to know, because I need to witness it. Are your cohorts covertly riding with the local rangers on illegal trail, planning the onslaught. Y'all are just so full of ****, and it's tiring. But it is entertaining, and the owners of the site don't give a **** about the content on it, only traffic. So y'all have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You ride 99% of your time on Federal land where ebikes are not allowed, and you never see them?

Holy crap, are you telling me ebike riders follow the rules? Where does that leave the specious arguments about ebikes threatening trail access with their very existence?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

mbmb65 said:


> So, what, exactly, is the difference? Is it the fuel that powers the motor that distinguishes the two?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is the difference between a Tesla and a Corvette? They are both cars, right?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> What is the difference between a Tesla and a Corvette? They are both cars, right?


Seriously? Yes, both cars. One has a motor powered by fossil fuel internal combustion. The other has a motor powered by electricity, but yeah, they both have motors. What was your point?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> You ride 99% of your time on Federal land where ebikes are not allowed, and you never see them?
> 
> Holy crap, are you telling me ebike riders follow the rules? Where does that leave the specious arguments about ebikes threatening trail access with their very existence?


No the point is, silly head, that being in a popular destination for off road bicycle riding, ebikes seem to be a nonissue here. So where is the onslaught? Are they just waiting for the word? I don't see them lining up at the ranger station either. By some of y'alls account you'd think the pundits would be lying in wait, ready to show the deciders the great new arrival, awaiting access on an already overworked trail system. But they're not. I'm just not so sure the y2k of mountain biking is as eminent as y'all like to prophesy. And no, ebikers don't follow the rules any more than anybody else, as ruthabaga has shown.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Zinfan said:


> I must say your logic is impeccable. You never see ebikes, you ride 99% of the time on land that ebikes aren't allowed on and any ebike riding with local rangers therefore must be on illegal trails. Nice job of keeping your head in the sand as well.
> 
> As for playbooks I see yours has pages dog earred with the sections about using diminutive terms for the ebike instead of actual usage in order to incite negative reactions, the "I live in a great location for mountain biking and nobody here likes emtb's" and of course the "I'm out" "Y'all have it" closure statement indicating you really don't care even if you do post in the ebike forum.


When you quote something, it means you're repeating something in text that some one else, me in this case, has said. So don't put words in my mouth. If you're gonna quote me, do it accurately. As for how I refer to electronic motor bikes, I call it how I see it. And I think you are a silly stupid face little boy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

mbmb65 said:


> No the point is, silly head, that being in a popular destination for off road bicycle riding, ebikes seem to be a nonissue here. So where is the onslaught? Are they just waiting for the word? I don't see them lining up at the ranger station either. By some of y'alls account you'd think the pundits would be lying in wait, ready to show the deciders the great new arrival, awaiting access on an already overworked trail system. But they're not. I'm just not so sure the y2k of mountain biking is as eminent as y'all like to prophesy. And no, ebikers don't follow the rules any more than anybody else, as ruthabaga has shown.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


wow hold your horses here: are you implying that i am not following the law? please be specific.

one other thing you may want to understand: you, in NC have to deal with a federal land grab of less than 8% of your territory. where i live its 35.9%. Therefore it is essential to build a good network of contact with the different agencies in charge of the management of our public land. ergo: taking ranger mike for a ride on an ebike to give him a good opportunity to sort by himself through all the BS people like you subject him on a daily basis about the evil ebikes.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

This whole eBike thing is really sad. It is driven far more by emotion and bias than it is by rational thought. Most of the issues argued about aren't any more relevant than an argument concerning how many angels can dance on the head of a pin. The "pro-eBikers" seem to have a "what's the problem" perspective, while the anti-eBikers seem to just be angry. I swear I can see this exact debate if I turn on CNN.

This really is less about eBikes than it is about our society. So many people have become a bunch of closed minded, knee-jerk reacting blowhards who form an opinion with no real data to support it and then vehemently cling to that opinion no matter how irrational it is shown to be. This isn't just about eBikes... this is the trend with almost every controversial issue we face today. And the thing that is really frustrating is that so many of those issues really don't need to be controversial.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Jim_bo said:


> This whole eBike thing is really sad. It is driven far more by emotion and bias than it is by rational thought. Most of the issues argued about aren't any more relevant than an argument concerning how many angels can dance on the head of a pin. The "pro-eBikers" seem to have a "what's the problem" perspective, while the anti-eBikers seem to just be angry. I swear I can see this exact debate if I turn on CNN.
> 
> This really is less about eBikes than it is about our society. So many people have become a bunch of closed minded, knee-jerk reacting blowhards who form an opinion with no real data to support it and then vehemently cling to that opinion no matter how irrational it is shown to be. This isn't just about eBikes... this is the trend with almost every controversial issue we face today. And the thing that is really frustrating is that so many of those issues really don't need to be controversial.


Spot on.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Jim_bo said:


> So many people have become a bunch of closed minded, knee-jerk reacting blowhards who form an opinion with no real data to support it and then vehemently cling to that opinion no matter how irrational it is shown to be.


Yes, this seems to be true.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

honkinunit said:


> What is the difference between a Tesla and a Corvette? They are both cars, right?


Exactly, just like what is the difference between an Emtb and a dirtbike? They are both motorcycles right?


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

richj8990 said:


> E-bikers are outnumbered, no matter how polite & well-meaning they are and no matter how much they follow local rules. Its unfair but it's reality.


If the majority of pro e-bikes posters here were polite and well-meaning, I doubt there would be as much open opposition to e-bikes. Just an observation.


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

mountainbiker24 said:


> If the majority of pro e-bikes posters here were polite and well-meaning, I doubt there would be as much open opposition to e-bikes. Just an observation.


Impolite people go into a subforum that they have no personal interest in, just to get attention.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Linktung said:


> Impolite people go into a subforum that they have no personal interest in, just to get attention.


I personally have a huge interest in the subject, because I want to ensure that they don't have access on public land. You know, an opponent.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Linktung said:


> Impolite people go into a subforum that they have no personal interest in, just to get attention.


I'm sure there are plenty of ebike websites you can go to to find people with the same personal interest as you. Impolite people have no respect for what others do, i.e., insisting that using a motor in any way to propel a bicycle is still bicycling. As I've asked over and over, why can't it be ebiking or electric mountain biking? Why are there some ebikers here who are so unhappy with that?


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

mbmb65 said:


> I personally have a huge interest in the subject, because I want to ensure that they don't have access on public land. You know, an opponent.


Cool, that ship has sailed, but if you want to discuss advicacy there is an entire subforum for mountain bike advocacy issues.


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

chazpat said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of ebike websites you can go to to find people with the same personal interest as you. Impolite people have no respect for what others do, i.e., insisting that using a motor in any way to propel a bicycle is still bicycling. As I've asked over and over, why can't it be ebiking or electric mountain biking? Why are there some ebikers here who are


Go find some friends


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

mbmb65 said:


> I personally have a huge interest in the subject, because I want to ensure that they don't have access on public land. You know, an opponent.


Why? what kind of entitlement makes you decide what other people can do in public lands?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Linktung said:


> Go find some friends


now thats funny, you insult one of MTBRs mainstays....., l think you short circuited


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

Linktung said:


> Go find some friends


He is doing just that. I'll be driving 3 1/2 hours to ride with him this weekend. Hi, chazpat! :lol:


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

ruthabagah said:


> Why? what kind of entitlement makes you decide what other people can do in public lands?


 Just going to ride your dirt bike ripping donuts around old faithful at Yellowstone? Ya know rules and such. There usually a place for "most" outdoor type recreation. Just not everywhere. Almost every land manger and overseer has rules regarding motorized uses on the books. Fed, state, county, local, town etc. There is not a one shoe fits all. I can't ride my mt bike everywhere I like. MA rider here. There are maybe 8? or so public places to ride atv's/dirt bikes in the state of MA, none within say 75 miles of me here, North of Boston. Some people actually like to get away for the noise and bustle of things, enjoying nature under human power and such. Some trails aren't appropriate for mt biking everywhere, I'm ok with that. E bikes need to find their own place. Guess you'll need to start building some trails? Attending meetings? Good luck with that.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Linktung said:


> Cool, that ship has sailed, but if you want to discuss advicacy there is an entire subforum for mountain bike advocacy issues.


What about ebike advocacy issues? Where are those discussed. Clearly I'm not concerned with mountain bikes, just the motorized subset.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

